# God give me the strength...



## wordwar-ingreenink

... To retain the patience that I've had these last few months.
 To accept that nature takes time.
 The wisdom to take good advice when it is given.
 And the long term memory to do this repeatedly ending in success.

OMG the wait is starting to drive me crazy, but I'm holding out. Sorry I'm venting here because my gf is starting to get really annoyed by me. Rawr it just looks so cool sitting there so green and smelling good. Oh and I've gotten permission from the missus  to grow one green lady through winter. Woot woot!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Who doesn't like pics right? 

View attachment WP_20150814_18_54_35_Pro.jpg


----------



## mindtrip

Looking good!  Stay patient.  It's worth it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Looking decent. DON'T get over excited, and stay patient! Go at least 8-9 flowering weeks with anything, and read your plant! It will tell you when it's ready. The callex will swell out, hairs will start to turn red, and your trichs will go from clear to cloudy and start to amber out. :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

We have all been where you are. I feel ya.


----------



## mrcane

I too am holding out, Be strong!!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

mrcane said:


> I too am holding out, Be strong!!


 


I just stare at it..... And stare at it


----------



## yarddog

Well, you be staring at all kinds of stuff when you get to smoke some!


----------



## zem

haha you went so far, the remaining wait is worth it. try and make the best of that licensed winter plant  veg it long make the most out of it try and get a license for a second one beside it, a good excuse would be to prevent it from getting too huge, 2 smaller plants instead of 1  good luck


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Haha thanks every one. It's a catch 22 though isn't it, to be in a hurry to murder the baby we put so much work into.


----------



## yarddog

It's not murder.  Think of it,,,, more of a sacrifice of sorts.  The greater good.  It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

yarddog said:


> It's not murder. Think of it,,,, more of a sacrifice of sorts. The greater good. It's all a matter of perspective.


 
I think I like that perspective yarddog


----------



## yarddog

It makes the little things in life easier. Lol


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

9 weeks into flowering today!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Wait.. is that pic I said something about... at 8 weeks or so? 9 weeks today?! Erm.. it looked like you were at about week 5 (maybe) with the pic I saw.  

Not trying to ride you, just trying to get some perspective and help you not take something SUPER too soon! :aok:


----------



## mrcane

Nine Weeks ???  And I am only at six now, am i in for a wait. Microscope comes Thur. Will give us a better idea


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Wait.. is that pic I said something about... at 8 weeks or so? 9 weeks today?! Erm.. it looked like you were at about week 5 (maybe) with the pic I saw.
> 
> Not trying to ride you, just trying to get some perspective and help you not take something SUPER too soon! :aok:


 

 the ones you commented on were 8 weeks growing under cfl's this is my first grow so certain areas were inadequate we had a slow start but are coming out on top so far for the most part. I am setting up for a more sophisticated set up next go around.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

mrcane said:


> Nine Weeks ??? And I am only at six now, am i in for a wait. Microscope comes Thur. Will give us a better idea


 

 all depends on the plant and conditions who knows maybe you'll be harvesting at this time for your strain.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> the ones you commented on were 8 weeks growing under cfl's this is my first grow so certain areas were inadequate we had a slow start but are coming out on top so far for the most part. I am setting up for a more sophisticated set up next go around.



Ok, fair enough.. but all looks perfectly healthy (and still too green) to be taking currently. Definitely under developed, so trying to give you the strength (and mindset) to continue on. AT LEAST another 2 weeks. Easily. 

Just my $0.02 :aok:


----------



## mrcane

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> all depends on the plant and conditions who knows maybe you'll be harvesting at this time for your strain.&#65533;&#65533;



 Strain is a Sativa that had quite the life. Buds are starting to get tiny bit of rust color to them...


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Trying to get a good shot at this point is getting a little difficult 

View attachment WP_20150818_10_42_02_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

A little closer calyx's are starting to swell trichs are starting to go cloudy. 

View attachment WP_20150818_10_34_03_Pro.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Is that as It is today??


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

mrcane said:


> Strain is a Sativa that had quite the life. Buds are starting to get tiny bit of rust color to them...


 
 I've had the rust colored hairs,. I go trich hunting every morning now lol. Do you have any updated pics of your grow would love to see 'em.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Sweetmansticky said:


> Is that as It is today??


 
 yes took the pics literally minutes ago.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> A little closer calyx's are starting to swell trichs are starting to go cloudy.



Only very few from what can be seen in the close up( nice pic btw) 

I'd hold out man it will be sooooo worth it! Wait till they're at least 99% cloudy. Some sativas have a ridiculously long flower time I'd a cheese heirloom last year that took12 weeks to begin to amber up.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

The close up is of a side bud towards the middle down on my girl.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Sweetmansticky said:


> Only very few from what can be seen in the close up( nice pic btw)
> 
> I'd hold out man it will be sooooo worth it! Wait till they're at least 99% cloudy. Some sativas have a ridiculously long flower time I'd a cheese heirloom last year that took12 weeks to begin to amber up.


 
 yeah for some time I've concluded that she is sativa dominant so yeah I put it in my head e early on that I may be in it for the longer wait of 12+ weeks or so.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Sweetmansticky said:


> Only very few from what can be seen in the close up( nice pic btw)
> 
> I'd hold out man it will be sooooo worth it! Wait till they're at least 99% cloudy. Some sativas have a ridiculously long flower time I'd a cheese heirloom last year that took12 weeks to begin to amber up.


 
 ok question with strains that take that long is it better to harvest when mostly cloudy or to wait til they start to amber up. I like more of the couch lock high but I like to feel it in me head too. Like a good 50/50. When would you recommend harvesting for that effect?


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Keep on hunting! I've pulled early before and you'll be kicking your self if you do.

There will always be the question in the back of your mind every time you smoke it all like 'what would it be like if I left it another x week/s?'


----------



## Sweetmansticky

For 50/50 I'd go 50/50 cloudy /amber


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I may be in it for the longer wait of 12+ weeks or so.



Yes, 100% considering that pic today :aok: 11-14 weeks. 



> I like more of the couch lock high but I like to feel it in me head too. Like a good 50/50. When would you recommend harvesting for that effect?



Then you want as much amber trichs as you can muster, without them going black on you. Think of them like bananas :aok: 

All cloudy = head high almost entirely
30-50% amber will start giving you couchlock. More amber (more time) = more couch lock. 

Your callex have a LOT of swelling left to do. I'm sure terrapins have yet to reach any type of potential, and the trich production is very low. In the last few weeks, when the plant starts to use itself up, you'll get loads of swelling and trichs packing on.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Having them flower under CFL will rob you (you'll get less) of all of the things I mentioned lol.. but you know this


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Having them flower under CFL will rob you (you'll get less) of all of the things I mentioned lol.. but you know this


 

 ok so I will continue. Feeding and caring for her gonna feed her today. Thanks everyone.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

I feel like I'm at a stand still here. Like all bud production to the buds has stopped, or maybe just really really subtle now, notice lots of new foliage like shooting out of the buds like little  copters try to get some pics in the morn for better explanation. Idk. Maybe worrying too much just trying to make it to the end.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> I feel like I'm at a stand still here. Like all bud production to the buds has stopped, or maybe just really really subtle now, notice lots of new foliage like shooting out of the buds like little  copters try to get some pics in the morn for better explanation. Idk. Maybe worrying too much just trying to make it to the end.



....you're not worrying too much, this sound like a REVEG!!! 

You have light leaks, or are letting light get in on the 12 hours of dark. 

Single leaves (funny lookin') stickin' out of the tops (kinda) of the buds..... yep, reveg


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Get a picture up sharpish word war, if dr gf is right then that's a bad buzz. I've never had it happen touch wood but I'm sure with the amount of knowledge round here some 1 will have a solution.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

This is a reference picture of a bud revegging. notice the (specific) 3 leaves that are roundish and singular.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Really hope he hasn't got this Dr gf !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It sounds like revegging to me, too...not a good thing, as this does stop flower production.  Can you post up a pic?


----------



## Hushpuppy

It seems like on some of the more Sativa dominant strains that the growth will slow up a lot toward the end while not being fully ripe (especially being under the CFL light). The growth out the tops of the buds could be some fox tailing occurring.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Dr. Green Fang said:


> ....you're not worrying too much, this sound like a REVEG!!!
> 
> You have light leaks, or are letting light get in on the 12 hours of dark.
> 
> Single leaves (funny lookin') stickin' out of the tops (kinda) of the buds..... yep, reveg


 

 oh no they aren't single leaves they are three four fingered leaves my gf says they are getting big just not as fast pics to come soon


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

See like towards the top where the bud is all of them are growing them. Alot of the growth happening recently within the last week, wk and a half. 

View attachment WP_20150821_11_00_23_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Another 

View attachment WP_20150821_11_00_32_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

I think I'm being paranoid. Plz tell me I'm being paranoid.:watchplant:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Oh and for who ever reads this future reference not that I'm like crushingly offended or anything but I am a SHE. I know saying my gf makes people draw conclusions and that  whatever but yeah. Lol female am I


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Plz!! worried mama here.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

I still don't know could we have a pic close up of a new leaf please?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Sweetmansticky said:


> I still don't know could we have a pic close up of a new leaf please?


 
 what you can see clearly up close is new growth. Just surprised at how much is happening now. My bud are getting bigger so yeah I don't know maybe bad genetics misplaced energy, as far as for the stage of growth. 

View attachment WP_20150823_10_00_10_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Just another again up close three fingered leaves are new growth every individual bud stock are getting these out of where the bud is growing 

View attachment WP_20150823_09_59_56_Pro.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Doesn't look like a reveg to me.. others may have something else to say, but I just say, keep on going


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Sorry actually the ones in the picture directly above have 4 & 5 fingers but yeah significantly new growth.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Doesn't look like a reveg to me.. others may have something else to say, but I just say, keep on going


 
 yeah once the leaves grew out some more and the help of your pics I came to the conclusion also that it wasn't revegging which made me sooooo happy indeed.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

The very top 

View attachment WP_20150823_10_14_38_Pro.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Looking good.. bulking up just over the last couple days. Imagine what another 2-3+ weeks will do!  That plant has a lot of bulking to do, but is healthy for sure.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

If you want to take this growing thing seriously, I would highly recommend a full spectrum LED light! You can get them for about $190, the ones I have. I have 8 of the 400's 

http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-400w.html

If you continue to want to do just 1 plant, this light will take care of your flowering needs. What you do, is use another small space to veg them 24hours continuous light with the CFL's you have, to get them ready for after your harvest under your LED's. Very slight increase in cost and heat, but worth it I'd say for your one plant setup. :aok: 

CFL's will only get your bud so dense.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Looking good.. bulking up just over the last couple days. Imagine what another 2-3+ weeks will do!  That plant has a lot of bulking to do, but is healthy for sure.


 

 Thank you. Good to know I'm still heading in the right direction. I'm actually going for a max of four plants into flower next year. Might do one during this winter though so def. Weigh the LED option for lighting in the flowering stage.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Oh and alot more of the trichs are cloudy and more abundant. And she smells so freaking good just wanna eat her. Haha. But I won't..... At least not yet.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Gooch

I think what some people dont know about dayight cfl's is that the spectrum they put out is quite robust, the issue usually comes in the amount of power they are imparting on the plants. But if you have 10-15 daylight cfl's that should be ok to have a plant finish completely. But without the HID or the high power LED, you will never get to the best the plant can give


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> I think what some people dont know about dayight cfl's is that the spectrum they put out is quite robust, the issue usually comes in the amount of power they are imparting on the plants. But if you have 10-15 daylight cfl's that should be ok to have a plant finish completely. But without the HID or the high power LED, you will never get to the best the plant can give


 
 I'm using 4, 1200 lumen cfl's and a 12" florescent grow light.


----------



## Gooch

nice i have 5 3800 lumen and 10 1000 lumen cfl's with daylight spectrum I use it for veg, I also got a 600w mh and a 240watt floro then for my flower i got 250 full spectrum led and 600watt hps. Completely unsuccessful so far due to poor choices in medium but working towards success daily ;-)


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

That's seems like alot for veg how big is your space. Or how many plants do you usually run.?


----------



## Gooch

I had 1, im about to start 3 in a 1m sq 7 ft tall, I did not have them all going at once, when i started the mh i shut the others off, and the 240 i haven't even installed i just have it, I figured i would keep the clippings from each and the best I will keep going so i will use the 240 for the mothers tent, I will use the 600 hps and led for flower. for the beginning veg i use only the cfl's , then once it gets rolling i will flip to the mh


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> I had 1, im about to start 3 in a 1m sq 7 ft tall, I did not have them all going at once, when i started the mh i shut the others off, and the 240 i haven't even installed i just have it, I figured i would keep the clippings from each and the best I will keep going so i will use the 240 for the mothers tent, I will use the 600 hps and led for flower. for the beginning veg i use only the cfl's , then once it gets rolling i will flip to the mh


 

 right on. Yeah a few people suggested I just use my cfl's for veg. And to get something different for flowering if I continue to do anything at all with cfl's after this first grow. They haven't been too bad for me though but with no real comparison won't cling to the idea of them though.


----------



## NiceBud

Always remember to harvest on time or a little late. I just took an early harvest. It just doesn't have the quality. Does get rid of pain. Just the taste isn't good even from a vaper.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

NiceBud said:


> Always remember to harvest on time or a little late. I just took an early harvest. It just doesn't have the quality. Does get rid of pain. Just the taste isn't good even from a vaper.


 

 that seems to be the general consensus, "better late...." I def don't wanna do early did a test bud about 3 weeks ago now I believe had pleasant taste and smell but it was a fleeting head high a good one haha but only lasted about 10 minutes worked wonders for my girl tennis elbow though for the evening.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Just a little note of advice. I see in the pictures what looks like aluminum foil on the walls behind the plants. If that is indeed aluminum foil? You DO NOT WANT TO USE THAT. Aluminum foil is a reflector of IR radiation but lousy for reflecting the higher frequency light that the plants need. It looks to our eyes like it is doing the job but it isn't reflecting the light that our eyes can't pick up as well (that the plants need).

Remove it and get either a grow tent or get some "panda" film or reflective Mylar. If you have a Lowes or Home depot near you, they have an insulation sheet that you can buy that comes in rolls. Its like bubble wrap that has had reflective Mylar made onto it on both sides. I use it to line the walls of my grow as it is very easy to use and work with.

For MJ its all about "light energy". MJ is a high energy plant, like fruiting plants, and it needs loads of that high energy light to perform at its optimum ability. The spectrum of light that plants use for the all important chemical production is a high energy light which is key for MJ to build the complex molecules that we want. that is why we press the point of having proper lighting and building or buying a properly reflective space to house the plants.


----------



## yarddog

Or if you can paint the interior walls, go flat white. Cheap and good!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> Just a little note of advice. I see in the pictures what looks like aluminum foil on the walls behind the plants. If that is indeed aluminum foil? You DO NOT WANT TO USE THAT. Aluminum foil is a reflector of IR radiation but lousy for reflecting the higher frequency light that the plants need. It looks to our eyes like it is doing the job but it isn't reflecting the light that our eyes can't pick up as well (that the plants need).
> 
> Remove it and get either a grow tent or get some "panda" film or reflective Mylar. If you have a Lowes or Home depot near you, they have an insulation sheet that you can buy that comes in rolls. Its like bubble wrap that has had reflective Mylar made onto it on both sides. I use it to line the walls of my grow as it is very easy to use and work with.
> 
> For MJ its all about "light energy". MJ is a high energy plant, like fruiting plants, and it needs loads of that high energy light to perform at its optimum ability. The spectrum of light that plants use for the all important chemical production is a high energy light which is key for MJ to build the complex molecules that we want. that is why we press the point of having proper lighting and building or buying a properly reflective space to house the plants.


 
 no its an emergency Blanket I'm aware that aluminum foil is a no-no.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

yarddog said:


> Or if you can paint the interior walls, go flat white. Cheap and good!


 

 I'm setting up a space in one of my spare bedroom closets, gonna go with the white paint in there, already bought a little container.


----------



## Bongofury

Oh go ahead and pick a nice bud. :evil: Maybe 2 :evil:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Meh.. no need to pick a bud and have the plant slow any processes all to heal a spot you had to pick  

Justttttt wait, IMO. :aok:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Oh no I'm not pulling any more buds til I start seeing some amber. It's not a huge yield so I don't wanna waste any if its going to be good smoke ya know?


----------



## Bongofury

It was a joke. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Bongofury said:


> It was a joke. Good luck with your grow.


 

 haha. Thank you. 
 it is very tempting to though, boy is it tempting


----------

